#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Πισίνα σε κατασκήνωση για άτομα με κινητικά προβλήματα

## pame_pantou

Καλησπέρα σας!  :Χαρούμενος: 
Είμαι φοιτήτρια και έχω αναλάβει σαν θέμα πτυχιακής τη δημιουργία κατασκήνωσης για παιδιά με κινητικά προβλήματα..
Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω , τι προδιαγραφές ισχύουν για το σχεδιασμό της πισίνας. Η κατασκήνωση θα φιλοξενεί 40 παιδιά. 
Διάβασα τα εξής :
πως το βάθος της πισίνας δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά το 1.10m , οι διαστάσεις της πισίνας να είναι 10,3 χ 5 μ 
Θερμοκρασίαεξωτερικού χώρους : 24,5οC
Πρέπει να υπάρχει λεβητοστάσιο για τη πισίνα & ένασυντηρητή για τη πισίνα. 
Πρέπει να υπάρχει γερανάκι για τη τοποθέτηση των παιδιώνμέσα στη πισίνα.

Γνωρίζετε αν πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Xάρης

Η νομοθεσία για τις κολυμβητικές δεξαμενές (πισίνες), απ' όσα γνωρίζω, είναι η παρακάτω:
Υ.Α.: Γ1/443/1973 - Περί κολυµβητικών δεξαµενών µετά οδηγιών κατασκευής και λειτουργίας αυτών. (*ΦΕΚ 87/Β/24.01.1973*)Τροποποίηση της παραπάνω Υ.Α. - ΔΥΓ2/80825/2005 (*ΦΕΚ 120/Β/02.02.2006*)ΥΔ Γ4/1150/1976 (*ΦΕΚ 937/Β/17.07.1976*)Ν.3766/2009 (*ΦΕΚ 102/Α/01.07.2009*)

Για πισίνες ειδικώς για ΑΜΕΑ δεν γνωρίζω.
Υπάρχουν βέβαια οι οδηγίες του "*σχεδιάζοντας για όλους*"

----------

